# hello all, New Guy here, trunk leak



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

neveragain said:


> Just wondering how many of your cruzes flooded due to a factory defect? My car has leaked water in the trunk since the day I bought it, I never knew till my battery was dead one day. I figure out where the battery is and how to get to it, I get down in there and find no less than 30 gallons of old slimey water with stuff swimming in it, my car is so full of mold and mildew you can taste it. Chevy put a new battery in my car and fixed the leaking RS fin under warranty, and called it good. I am requesting a buy back as this car is basically flood damaged, they denied my request. My car is a 2018, I bought it with 6 miles on it, today it has 4200 miles on it. My new car is garbage, it smells like a dead water buffalo in there and it is guaranteed to have electrical/ rust issues. I had to pop it in neutral with a dead battery, looking at the bolts on the floorboard attaching the center console, they are mushrooming with oxide?? Someone care to recommend a non postal way to handlevthis absolute disaster of an experience?


Welcome Aboard!

Sorry if some of these are redundant.

PI for stop light water leak

Gen II Stop light leak

Spoiler leak Gen II

Gen II Leak TSB


Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.

@jblackburn


----------



## neveragain (May 19, 2021)

Hello and thanks for the links, I have noticed seemingly thousands of other complaints similar or the same as mine, not one of the TSB applies to my vehicle, unless I missed something. I see the fin TSB but it's dated for 2017s, my car has not been recalled as far as I am aware, funny how GM can spam me about everything else, but not a peep about a recall. Sorry for not introducing myself, I'm an old fart @43 and I hate browsing/ posting on my phone which is what I'm currently stuck with, so I figured I'd get right to it. The leak on my car has supposedly been fixed and I haven't seen water in it since. My car is plastered in mold and mildew, it is ruined, it is quite literally a biohazard on the inside. I will not continue my contract with GM, I tried to buy a car, not a tub, dealing with gm on the phone is a split between a bad joke and unbelievable, I have had 3 different case workers?? lol, the first one must have been connected by string and can from nairobi, alex, the second one talked to me twice and then a couple days later a new case worker calls, crystal, and says worker#2, Tiana is no longer on my case. GM towed my car to the dealer where they left tiretracks on my rubber floor mats, didn't bother to vacuum the car or shampoo it, not that I would even accept that, but they didnt even bother and they were rude as hell to me, I told them chevy was trash and I would never buy another chevy, well GM (crystal) now says that dealer won't deak with me anymore, lmao, what a joke, I shouldn't have to deal with them at all! I was sold a defective vehicle, the defect was hidden until it became so bad it killed the electrical system in my car. Nothing about this is acceptable to me and I am trying to figure out what to do, my car is a biohazard, it is ruined, you can't fix or undo 2 years of water infiltration and evaporation, they basically sold me a vehicle with a window that has been down for two years, when I noticed they rolled it up and said it's fine, no, just no way I will accept that.

I'm blown away by this whole experience, I was a chevy guy, I have a zf6 duramax dually, I would buy a prius before I'd chevy again. This defect has significantly effected the value and safety of my vehicle, I have an untitled salvage flood vehicle with a clean title. I'm honestly at a loss for words, this ain't how any of this is supposed to work.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

If your car is that bad and you hate it, you should definitely do the logical thing. Sell it. Cut your losses, and buy that Prius.


----------



## neveragain (May 19, 2021)

Very helpful, I assume you work for GM? My losses? I was sold defective garbage and I am supposed to "cut my losses", kinda inflammatory but I see you are a mod so I'm guessing I'm automatically wrong, lol. I was expecting a little more helpful input, I think I may be on the wrong website, I apologize.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

neveragain said:


> Very helpful, I assume you work for GM? My losses? I was sold defective garbage and I am supposed to "cut my losses", kinda inflammatory but I see you are a mod so I'm guessing I'm automatically wrong, lol. I was expecting a little more helpful input, I think I may be on the wrong website, I apologize.


What am I supposed to tell you?

Your question was:



neveragain said:


> Someone care to recommend a non postal way to handle this absolute disaster of an experience?


And then you write another post about how horrible you car is and that you'll never buy another Chevrolet again.

If it were my car, I would call GM and talk to their customer service department about the issues and see if they'll fix it. (Like you are in the process of doing, but are obviously frustrated and angry). Then, If they wouldn't fix the car, I would cut my losses, sell the car, and buy something else that I was happy with. (Just like I recommend that you do). What I would not do, is post how horrible I think my car is on a forum and expect other people to be as frustrated and angry about the situation as I am. In my opinion, that accomplishes nothing.


----------

